# Onkyo Speakers



## rsingleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Just wanted to find out about a pair of speakers I purchased at a Goodwill close to where I live. They are Onkyo S-11's, they have 150 watt handling power, 12" woofers, 3-way floor speakers. I paid $15.50 for the pair and they sound great. Are these low end, medium or high end speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not familiar with that or any of Onkyo's Speakers, but considering the price you paid for them and are happy with the sound, I would say you have done great.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

rsingleton said:


> Just wanted to find out about a pair of speakers I purchased at a Goodwill close to where I live. They are Onkyo S-11's, they have 150 watt handling power, 12" woofers, 3-way floor speakers. I paid $15.50 for the pair and they sound great. Are these low end, medium or high end speakers?


They probably aren't too bad. Onkyo makes one of the better HTIB systems.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

$15.50 :yikes: what a price to pay for speakers !! Onkyo have a great reputation !!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree that they're a great price, but in all honesty, even with their reputation, this company doesn't make that great of speakers -- they're known for their electronics more, like AVRs, tape decks, CD players, etc. And in that realm, they're rather awesome.

But if you look around, you'll see what I mean about their speakers; it's like buying Sony speakers -- you really shouldn't. :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would not expect stunning results for that money but if some one is on a budget then they may well be worth a try...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $15 I would say that you got a great deal. Although Onkyo is not known for their speakers but they are not a bad speaker. High end, no. But fair for the price.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> For $15 I would say that you got a great deal. Although Onkyo is not known for their speakers but they are not a bad speaker. High end, no. But fair for the price.


Exactly, and no real loss if you do not like them


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe true, but there are so many other better speakers out there; still, working with a $15 budget is a bit..."different."


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Osage_Winter said:


> Maybe true, but there are so many other better speakers out there; still, working with a $15 budget is a bit..."different."


For sure, it does not leave many options...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

recruit said:


> For sure, it does not leave many options...


Indeed...:T


----------



## rsingleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you for your comments. Actually I bought the Onkyo speakers for my daughter, she is into vintage systems so the speaker cabnets on the these speakers matched her 70's era Pioneer receiver.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

rsingleton said:


> Thank you for your comments. Actually I bought the Onkyo speakers for my daughter, she is into vintage systems so the speaker cabnets on the these speakers matched her 70's era Pioneer receiver.


Nice one rsing, I'm sure you can't go wrong for the money you paid :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

rsingleton said:


> Thank you for your comments. Actually I bought the Onkyo speakers for my daughter, she is into vintage systems so the speaker cabnets on the these speakers matched her 70's era Pioneer receiver.


Wow...a daughter into vintage audio stuff! Did you get lucky, or what?! 

I thought about going vintage for our loft/two-channel audio room, especially with a new turntable purchase on the way...I think I'm going to go mod though.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Some kids do have class you know :bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

recruit said:


> Some kids do have class you know :bigsmile:


LOL...indeed...:clap:


----------

